# Goldens born in May 2011



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be getting my boy in June. He is coming from Topflight Kennels in WI. He is out of the Jazz and Henry breeding.

Top Flight Golden Retrievers - Wisconsin 

YouTube - ‪5 22 11Tango004‬‏

Anyone else have their pup born in May?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, looks like a great litter! Congrats! Do you have a name in mind yet? When is gotcha day?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be geting him June 30th. I took a weeks vacation but when you included days off it will be more like 10days. 

His registered name will be Topflights Reap What You Sow and his call name is BaaWaaChige ( pronouced baa(like the sheep sound) waa (change the b to a w) Che( e is an i) ge ( gay).
It means Harvesting your dreams in Ojibwe.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, love the names! Very original! Almost 1 month to go!


----------



## Redcoat Golden (May 27, 2011)

We will be getting our very first Golden on June 21! She is coming from Ajan Goldens in Dalton, GA. We are so excited! I am doing lots and lots of research and can't wait to meet our new baby!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## Redcoat Golden (May 27, 2011)

We are all over the place on names! I have a son who is 10 and a daughter who is 6 and they have their own ideas about names, which don't neccesarily match up with my (or my husband's) ideas! I think we are kind of keeping a running list, and then when we meet her we will figure it out! Your name is so creative and unique and the all the pups look great! I bet you can't wait to bring him home!

I think this is a link to our puppy. Her parents are KC and Bolt. We got to meet both parents and the grandmother! 

www.ajangoldens.com/KCspuppies.htm


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are so cute. I wonder which one is yours.

Thank you about my pups name. I was going to go with the name Juda but it just didnt feel right. My sister and son came home from Ojibwe language table and my son told BaWaaJige meant harvesting your dreams It was perfect as he is my dream.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

My new baby was born May 27th but I won't get to bring her home until the end of July!  The breeder is 4 1/2 hours away so I will only be able to see the pups through the weekly pictures she has promised to send me. I am so excited but I don't know how I'm going to be able to wait so long!! At least it will give me lots of time to research and get our home puppy ready!

One exciting bit of news though is my in-laws (who live only 30 min. away for us) have decided to get a sister to my pup! I'm beyond thrilled that we will get to watch these two babies grow up together!!

What a fun journey we are all about to take! Can't wait to hear about all the other May babies and their updates!


----------



## Redcoat Golden (May 27, 2011)

Wow BlueFrogMama! That will be exciting to be able to see your puppy's sibling grow up also. How fun! 

We got our "official" notification that we will be picking up our girl on June 21st at 2:00! We are so excited! We did not take the kids with us when we orginally visited because we didn't want to get them excited if it didn't work out, but they will be going with us to pick her up! We are liking the name "Callie" right now, but we also have many others! I think at one point we had 18 on our list! Can't wait to see pictures of everyone's babies as they bring them home!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

It's great to see some other May 2011 puppies! It'll be interesting to see them all growing up on the site!
My puppy was born on May 4th. He'll be 6 weeks old on the 16th, but I'm hoping that the breeder will hold him until he's 8 weeks.
I'm not sure what I'm going to name him for sure yet, but his temporary name is Jack.

Your puppy's name is really unique, General V!

And that'll be really neat to have the siblings growing up and being able to see each other, bluefrogmama!

I have a picture of my little boy on my profile if anyone's interested in taking a look.


----------



## goldenmommytobe (May 27, 2011)

we are getting our little girl july 10. she was born may 14. Cannot wait! Not sure of names yet but we are thankfully able to live near our breeder so we can see her grow. She's changing so much so fast


----------



## Jarmo (Jun 12, 2011)

Leo was born on May 5th, and I got him on June 11th. I'm a bit sad that he was rushed out of his home so early, but the litter was being secluded from the mother a lot prior to that. I'm happy to have him home, but boy is he trouble.


----------



## goldenmommytobe (May 27, 2011)

jarmo why was the litter rushed from the mom? was he a rescue? hows he doing?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> Leo was born on May 5th, and I got him on June 11th. I'm a bit sad that he was rushed out of his home so early, but the litter was being secluded from the mother a lot prior to that. I'm happy to have him home, but boy is he trouble.


I hope Leo is fine, although 5 weeks is a bit too early to leave his siblings ... What is his weight?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

ShipIt said:


> It's great to see some other May 2011 puppies! It'll be interesting to see them all growing up on the site!
> My puppy was born on May 4th. He'll be 6 weeks old on the 16th, but I'm hoping that the breeder will hold him until he's 8 weeks.
> I'm not sure what I'm going to name him for sure yet, but his temporary name is Jack.
> 
> ...


What a sweet boy your Jack (or whatever name you choose for him) !


----------



## Jarmo (Jun 12, 2011)

goldenmommytobe said:


> jarmo why was the litter rushed from the mom? was he a rescue? hows he doing?





> I hope Leo is fine, although 5 weeks is a bit too early to leave his siblings ... What is his weight?


Leo is just great. The only thing I can find wrong with him is his biting! He just doesn't stop, as per another thread I read I've finally been able to get him to bite people LESS but I fear it will cause him not to love his favorite play buddy as much! *crys* I know five weeks is a bit young but I saw him and fell in love with him. At that point it was too late, and then I found out he was too young. The litter was kept from the mom because she was "too old" at six years and this was her third litter. I am not quite sure his weight! I will go weigh myself and him right now. As of today he is 6 weeks old, and on his empty "I just took a big crap" (Leo told me this verbatim!) belly, 10.2 pounds. He was the biggest and the fattest of the litter. 

As a side note, he just pulled at the string that holds the blinds up and I'm pretty sure he pissed himself when they just fell.

Also : I figured I would provide photos! The older dogs at the bottom aren't the parents, less there be any confusion.
https://picasaweb.google.com/109368798378491875950/LeoPre6Weeks?authkey=Gv1sRgCP7h5p6VidOr-AE


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Jarmo said:


> I figured I would provide photos! The older dogs at the bottom aren't the parents, less there be any confusion.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/109368798378491875950/LeoPre6Weeks?authkey=Gv1sRgCP7h5p6VidOr-AE


Leo is a cutie pie. And a chubby one :, an average weight at 6 weeks is about 8 lbs. Keep us posted.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

We ended up getting my puppy a little early. At 6 weeks and 3 days. That's younger than I would have liked, but my parents didn't want to find another breeder and a different puppy (especially after I already put a deposit down on him), so I ended up getting him early.
(I'll attach some pictures of him.  )



Discoverer said:


> What a sweet boy your Jack (or whatever name you choose for him) !


Thank you! 



Jarmo said:


> Leo is just great. The only thing I can find wrong with him is his biting! He just doesn't stop, as per another thread I read I've finally been able to get him to bite people LESS but I fear it will cause him not to love his favorite play buddy as much! *crys* I know five weeks is a bit young but I saw him and fell in love with him. At that point it was too late, and then I found out he was too young. The litter was kept from the mom because she was "too old" at six years and this was her third litter. I am not quite sure his weight! I will go weigh myself and him right now. As of today he is 6 weeks old, and on his empty "I just took a big crap" (Leo told me this verbatim!) belly, 10.2 pounds. He was the biggest and the fattest of the litter.
> 
> As a side note, he just pulled at the string that holds the blinds up and I'm pretty sure he pissed himself when they just fell.
> 
> ...


My puppy is pretty bad biter too. I'm really working on stopping it though because I don't want it to become a big problem. 
What a big boy you have! My puppy isn't too chubby (only slightly so) but at 6 weeks and 4 days he weighed 9.5 pounds. And I thought _he _was big! 
My pup was one of the biggest in his litter and far larger than the runt!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

ShipIt said:


> We ended up getting my puppy a little early. At 6 weeks and 3 days. That's younger than I would have liked, but my parents didn't want to find another breeder and a different puppy (especially after I already put a deposit down on him), so I ended up getting him early.
> (I'll attach some pictures of him.  )
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's adorable! Congrats! I still have 5 very long weeks to go until I bring my girl home! It's torture!!!


----------



## Pristinepetals (Jun 19, 2011)

Redcoat Golden said:


> We got our "official" notification that we will be picking up our girl on June 21st at 2:00! them home!


It's June 24!! How're you making out so far? Pictures? ;-)

I'm hoping to pick my new friend up in the first week of July. Cant wait!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I get to go get my boy on June 30th.


----------



## Redcoat Golden (May 27, 2011)

*Lacey is home!*

We have picked up our sweet girl! We have named her Lacey. She is the most adorable puppy and just the sweetest thing! She is using up all my time and energy, so not a lot of time to check the forum! I will have to try to figure out if I can link to some pics. She looks like a chubby, yellow bear! It should be illegal to be so cute! She is getting used to her crate, loves her new toys, and has had lots of people swooning over her! I can't wait to meet all of her May buddies as everyone brings their baby home!


----------



## Redcoat Golden (May 27, 2011)

*Lacey's picture*

I think this link will show a picture. I'm not sure if I did it correctly!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7431682&l=3cd88300a4&id=613683444


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww Lacey is adorable!!!


----------



## Pristinepetals (Jun 19, 2011)

Lacey is too cute!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacey is just too cute!


----------



## demerle (Apr 25, 2011)

Lacey is adorable!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Please meet Oscar. He came to our home last night from "Chuckanut retrievers" - chuckanutretrievers.com 
His parents April and Bacardi are both on a website. Oscar is Andy's (Pedigree: Am/Can CH Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel SDHF OS) grandson. 
First night went very well, he slept in his crate from midnight to 4.30am, went outside for a quick potty break and back to sleep till 6am. And then his day is started. He is very outgoing and such a explorer. Chewing grass in backyard (and ruining flower beds ) and try to retrieve. All family is in deep love with him already. Here are some pictures:


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh my Oscar is adorable!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar is adapting very well. Last night he slept from 10pm till 4.30am !!! :appl:
No crying or whining all night. I am impressed!
I took him out at 4.30 and he's relived himself at a potty spot. Then we played for a bit and at 5am he went back to the crate and slept till 6.45am. 
Later in a day we had the first visit to the vet for check up. He behaves very well on a table and vet said he's healthy and balanced pup. His weight at 8 weeks is 14.4 lbs. 
It's very difficult to walk with him as everyone stopping to adore him 
How is everyone doing with house training? So far for 2 days Oscar had 3 minor accidents inside and all was totally my fault as I didn't watch him all the time.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohhhhh, he's soooooooooooooooo cute!!!! I love his coloring.. Absolutely gorgeous!!!..



ShipIt said:


> We ended up getting my puppy a little early. At 6 weeks and 3 days. That's younger than I would have liked, but my parents didn't want to find another breeder and a different puppy (especially after I already put a deposit down on him), so I ended up getting him early.
> (I'll attach some pictures of him.  )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow he's gorgeous!!! It's nice seeing other Canadians on here.. I wish we all lived closer together though so that our babies could all play together..




Discoverer said:


> Please meet Oscar. He came to our home last night from "Chuckanut retrievers" - chuckanutretrievers.com
> His parents April and Bacardi are both on a website. Oscar is Andy's (Pedigree: Am/Can CH Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel SDHF OS) grandson.
> First night went very well, he slept in his crate from midnight to 4.30am, went outside for a quick potty break and back to sleep till 6am. And then his day is started. He is very outgoing and such a explorer. Chewing grass in backyard (and ruining flower beds ) and try to retrieve. All family is in deep love with him already. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I got my baby, June 20th.. Yes I know that was to early, but the mother wanted nothing else to do with them. She was born May 11th.. Her name is Madison.. 
She is doing really well, great appetite, loves playing, I have her scheduled for obedience training Mid'ish July.. My Dog trainer is going away for more training and will be back on the 13th.. I am really looking forward to working with him..
Tomorrow at 11 a.m. she goes in to get her health check, first needles and deworming.. I hope the Dr. will allow me to take pics.. 
Here are a few pics of my little girl, Madison..


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

What a bunch of sunshine all these pups! My boy's gotcha day should be July 22! Officially less than 3 weeks (by a day) .

I'll need to get to know him first, however some names are Coda (italian for "tale"), Bear (short for Oberon/MSNDream), Pippin, Bello.....


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know how you can stand waiting for your baby.. As soon as I saw my little girls photo, I wanted her right away.. I had to wait just a week for mine.. But waiting 3 weeks would feel like eternity.. 
When I choose a name for my pets, it has to have a meaning.. 
For Madison I was just shooting out names and my oldest son was telling me why he didn't like them.. There was Dakota, Brooklyn, and a couple others, then I said Madison.. And my son was like Hmmnn.. So I looked up the meaning and it said "Child of a Warrior"... Her daddies name is Titan.. And he looks like a warrior.. I'm attached a pic of him.. 



baileyboym22 said:


> What a bunch of sunshine all these pups! My boy's gotcha day should be July 22! Officially less than 3 weeks (by a day) .
> 
> I'll need to get to know him first, however some names are Coda (italian for "tale"), Bear (short for Oberon/MSNDream), Pippin, Bello.....


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

My Golden Madison said:


> I got my baby, June 20th.. Yes I know that was to early, but the mother wanted nothing else to do with them. She was born May 11th.. Her name is Madison..
> She is doing really well, great appetite, loves playing, I have her scheduled for obedience training Mid'ish July.. My Dog trainer is going away for more training and will be back on the 13th.. I am really looking forward to working with him..
> Tomorrow at 11 a.m. she goes in to get her health check, first needles and deworming.. I hope the Dr. will allow me to take pics..
> Here are a few pics of my little girl, Madison..


Madison is beautiful. I especially like the second picture from the top - these eyes ... I cannot take the sight off, magnificent:--heart:


----------



## Pristinepetals (Jun 19, 2011)

*Meet Penny!*

Penny was born on May 13 -- she's settling into her new home like a champ! Unfortunately she is just not impressed with her kong. I was hoping to feed her from it but she gives up almost immediately. Any ideas?


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello All,

We just picked up our pretty little golden, Maya, born May 2 on Saturday, July 1st. 

She is from the Cheerio Golden Retrievers, her mother is Dee and father is Sailor. We are still getting use to her, although we have had goldens in the past, (wonderful goldens, both put down at age 13) its hard getting use to a puppy again. 

Good luck to all with their new bundles of joy.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you that have brought your new babies home! They are all adorable!! I think I must have the longest wait. I know she'll be well worth the wait but it's killing me lol!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Pristinepetals said:


> Penny was born on May 13 -- she's settling into her new home like a champ! Unfortunately she is just not impressed with her kong. I was hoping to feed her from it but she gives up almost immediately. Any ideas?


Congratulations on your new baby, Penny is sure adorable. Oscar doesn't have any interest in kong either, so I just took it away for a few days, but does he have a blast with wobbler . He is not figured out yet where the food coming from. He likes the wobbler so much, so yesterday after playing with it for 5-10 minutes he fell asleep with wobbler between his paws.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

bluefrogmama said:


> ... I think I must have the longest wait. I know she'll be well worth the wait but it's killing me lol!


I know that feeling, but hey, enjoy uninterrupted sleep all night while you can and order in your place, it will change soon


----------



## Pristinepetals (Jun 19, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Congratulations on your new baby, Penny is sure adorable. Oscar doesn't have any interest in kong either, so I just took it away for a few days, but does he have a blast with wobbler . He is not figured out yet where the food coming from. He likes the wobbler so much, so yesterday after playing with it for 5-10 minutes he fell asleep with wobbler between his paws.


You know, I'm thinking now it's less about the kong and more that she just doesn't have much interest in food. Her weight is on target so despite the fact that it seems so wrong of her not to want to eat--- I'm trying to keep my cool


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Pristinepetals said:


> You know, I'm thinking now it's less about the kong and more that she just doesn't have much interest in food. Her weight is on target so despite the fact that it seems so wrong of her not to want to eat--- I'm trying to keep my cool


What kind of food do you feed her?


----------



## Stephanie Anne (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am a new member and a new golden puppy owner born May 24, 2011! This forum seems awesome and I can't wait to learn more from you all!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Stephanie Anne said:


> Hey everyone! I am a new member and a new golden puppy owner born May 24, 2011! This forum seems awesome and I can't wait to learn more from you all!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

*May 14th puppy*

a few days older than 11 weeks today. He just wanted so bad to go to bed....it was soooo cute because he was soooo stinking tired!


----------



## Cali'sMom (Aug 17, 2011)

I just found this forum. Our golden was born on May 18, 2011. Her name is Cali and she is 12 weeks old. She is getting so big, she weighs about 22 lbs.


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 12, 2011)

Max was born on May 12, 2011. I posted some pics in the thread for pictures if anyone wants to see more of my little best friend.

He is getting big too fast!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia turned 14 weeks old today.
She was born on May 12th.
On Tuesday, she weighed 25.4#
What a joy!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

My Murphy was born on the 31st of May! He is now just over 11 weeks, and we weighed him tonight, he's 10.5kg (23.1lbs) :O He's a stocky little fella, he loves to run around in his yard and go for a swim and a dig in the sand at the beach.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awww he is a cutie!!!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Murphy's to cute!!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Awww, She's so pretty!!... Glad you found our forum too.. 



Cali'sMom said:


> I just found this forum. Our golden was born on May 18, 2011. Her name is Cali and she is 12 weeks old. She is getting so big, she weighs about 22 lbs.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

My vet thinks that there might be a bit of collie in Madison, as she has the heart shape that just showed up a couple of weeks ago.. I wanna get her dna tested to find out..


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Where did you get Madison from?


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

She was an accident puppy.. Purebred Golden jumped the fence and got the neighbors mixed dog pregnant.. I knew she wasn't pure when I got her, but the mom dog doesn't look collie at all, more lab mix, like.. The pups were all being given away, and that is how I got my Madison.. 

this is Madison's Mom, and her litter mates.. Maddie is the last pup on the right with the brown nose..  



General V said:


> Where did you get Madison from?


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

This is my beautiful baby Allie. I just got her a few days ago. She was born May 17th. I have paper work for her that says she's a purebred but she has white paws. Is that possible for a purebred to have white paws? I just wanted to make sure the paperwork is legit. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My Golden Madison said:


> My vet thinks that there might be a bit of collie in Madison, as she has the heart shape that just showed up a couple of weeks ago.. I wanna get her dna tested to find out..


Actually, that is fairly typical of Golden babies too, as their coat begins to change over. I have had some that have been VERY noticeable and others where it's hardly noticeable at all.

As for DNA testing for breeds, I am not a big fan so far, based on results I have seen from some breeders. Sometimes they come up with some really off the wall "results."


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh really.. Ok hopefully it's her coat change that given her the heart shape.. 
LOL on the DNA. It was just a thought.. 



Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, that is fairly typical of Golden babies too, as their coat begins to change over. I have had some that have been VERY noticeable and others where it's hardly noticeable at all.
> 
> As for DNA testing for breeds, I am not a big fan so far, based on results I have seen from some breeders. Sometimes they come up with some really off the wall "results."


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Allie is so Pretty!!! 



Lithiya said:


> This is my beautiful baby Allie. I just got her a few days ago. She was born May 17th. I have paper work for her that says she's a purebred but she has white paws. Is that possible for a purebred to have white paws? I just wanted to make sure the paperwork is legit.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Puppies weights and heights*

At 16 weeks Oscar weights 33lbs and 17.1in tall at the shoulders. 
How are the rest of May's puppies doing?


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> At 16 weeks Oscar weights 33lbs and 17.1in tall at the shoulders.
> How are the rest of May's puppies doing?


Just weighed Madison and she is 28 lbs an is 20" tall from top of shoulder to the floor.. She's 16 wks..


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

That girl must have Super-Model legs!



My Golden Madison said:


> Just weighed Madison and she is 28 lbs an is 20" tall from top of shoulder to the floor.. She's 16 wks..


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously? Your vet is a goof-ball. That was rude of me! LOL! I am just kidding of course, but her little facial/head is PERFECTLY normal! My girl had it for a few weeks too! No worries - wouldn't waste your money on a DNA test for that.



My Golden Madison said:


> My vet thinks that there might be a bit of collie in Madison, as she has the heart shape that just showed up a couple of weeks ago.. I wanna get her dna tested to find out..


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahahaha.. I like my Vet, she's amazing.. LOL.. Another member too, had laid my worries to rest.. She told me that some Goldens when going through their fur change they get that heart shape on their face.. I was like "Ohhh ok.. Cool, Save myself 60$".. LOL
But, I love my baby girl no matter what.. 

I love Bella.. I am constantly thinking about her every day.. Why does Northern Ontario have to be so far away from every where else.. Hahaha..

Soon I have to buy my babies Seat belt harnesses, it going to be a law soon that your dogs have to be in a seat belt to ride in a vehicle with you..  My babies are going to hate that.. :/

Oh, and yes, I believe Madison to be part runway Model, that have legs that never stop.. Hahahaha 




> Seriously? Your vet is a goof-ball. That was rude of me! LOL! I am just kidding of course, but her little facial/head is PERFECTLY normal! My girl had it for a few weeks too! No worries - wouldn't waste your money on a DNA test for that.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by My Golden Madison
> My vet thinks that there might be a bit of collie in Madison, as she has the heart shape that just showed up a couple of weeks ago.. I wanna get her dna tested to find out..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lithiya said:


> This is my beautiful baby Allie. I just got her a few days ago. She was born May 17th. I have paper work for her that says she's a purebred but she has white paws. Is that possible for a purebred to have white paws? I just wanted to make sure the paperwork is legit.
> 
> Thank you.


Somtimes Goldens can have a little bit of white, on the chest, toes or just a touch on the forehead. If you have registration papers I wouldn't worry about it.

She is adoreable and looks totally Golden to me!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My Golden Madison said:


> My vet thinks that there might be a bit of collie in Madison, as she has the heart shape that just showed up a couple of weeks ago.. I wanna get her dna tested to find out..


I love her heart shaped fur face! I've had a couple of Golden foster puppies that had it too.


----------



## darrenm (Sep 11, 2011)

*Riley - 17 week today*

Another May boy, sounds like he's a lightweight compared to other dogs on here, only 25lbs. Guess New York City is giving him too much exercise!
This is him on his 16 week birthday.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nyah is 18 weeks and on her last vet visit on Friday she was 32.5 lbs.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey all! Just found this forum today. My pup Brewster was born on Cinco de Mayo (May 5th) and we picked him up on June 27th. He's now 4 months and 1 week old, weighing in at 36lbs. He's so smart but is still quite the biter. We took him to a 6 week puppy training class and he did great. He's very handsome and very social and we love him to pieces. Any other 4 month old biters out there?


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

Our boy, Max was born May 15th 2011.


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Our Delilah was born on May 13th. She weighed in at about 30lbs a few weeks ago, so I'd guess she's about 35lbs now and is very tall. Our 50lb adult Boxer is to the right of the photo (taken this morning) for u to compare their size.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Latest pic of Madison.. She is so gorgeous!! I love my little girl..


----------



## brenski (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi GoldenBoxer. I love Delilah's color, she's a real cutie.
My Chase was also born on May 13th. Since it was Friday the 13th I wanted to name him Jason, but my husband wouldn't go for it.:
On our last vet visit on Sept. 1 he weighed in at 34 lbs. She said he was going to be a big boy. In the pic below he's 4 months and 1 week.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

Updated pic of Brewster at 4 months and 3 weeks old with his friend Sadie. Now tipping the scale at 39lbs!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Everybody's gotten so big!
Here's some recent ones of Edgar. He'll be 5 months old on October 4th and he's around 55 pounds!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Murphy is probably the baby of this group! He was born on the 31st of May. At his last vet check and 16wk needles on the 23rd of september he weighed in at 16kgs (35lbs) and today when I weighed him at home he clocked in at 18.3kgs (40lbs). My little fella is growing up fast, he'll be 18wks tomorrow I believe 


Little family photo last week










I like this one, looks like he has a small body and a big head


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice! LOL I didn't even realize her birthday was Friday the 13th! Jason would've been the perfect name though.
Here are some pics of Delilah taken today. She looks very thin, but she is actually pretty hefty with super long legs (about 1.5" and she will be as tall as my adult boxer)


























brenski said:


> Hi GoldenBoxer. I love Delilah's color, she's a real cutie.
> My Chase was also born on May 13th. Since it was Friday the 13th I wanted to name him Jason, but my husband wouldn't go for it.:
> On our last vet visit on Sept. 1 he weighed in at 34 lbs. She said he was going to be a big boy. In the pic below he's 4 months and 1 week.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia was born on May 12th and went to the vet with Jillian this AM.
She weighs 38.9#
The vet said she's perfect, but I already knew that.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

*Neutered*

Hi fellow May-born Goldens. We had Brewster neutered last Thursday. He's been good so far but we haven't been able to walk him so he's getting restless. We tried to take him for a short walk yesterday but he jumped at one of our neighbors and now there is slight bleeding on his stitches. Any advice for keeping the dog excercised or do I just have to wait it out for a few more days?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Brewster said:


> ...We had Brewster neutered last Thursday. ?


Is there a reason you neutered him so early?


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

Brewster was cryptorchid, meaning one of his testicles was still in his abdomen. The vet recommended we have the procedure done by 5 or 6 months to avoid future complications. He basically needed the neuter and spay procedure so the recovery is a little more difficult. I'm just glad its over and can't wait until he's fully healed!


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Video of Delilah at 5 months showing how well she listens.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

wow just found this forum!

Moose was born may 20th. we brang him home july 16th! hes a great addition to our little family~


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Brewster said:


> Hi fellow May-born Goldens. We had Brewster neutered last Thursday. He's been good so far but we haven't been able to walk him so he's getting restless. We tried to take him for a short walk yesterday but he jumped at one of our neighbors and now there is slight bleeding on his stitches. Any advice for keeping the dog excercised or do I just have to wait it out for a few more days?


Nyah got spayed last Thursday and she is going stir crazy too... having the zoomies and trying to chase the new kitty. I would wait to try and walk him until his incision looks almost completely healed. 

The first picture I posted was when Nyah was still dopy from surgery and the second was her back to her normal self bugging the kitty. Ugh, can't wait until she is healed AND the terrible teens are over. :doh:


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey everyone! I hope everyone's puppies are doing great and staying out of trouble!

Here's an updated picture of Allie. She's getting bigger but she's so much smaller than other goldens. Probably because she was the girl runt in the litter.


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

New Pics of Delilah...and Zoey


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey everyone! I was wondering some of the weights of the female Goldens. Allie was the girl runt in the litter. She's not 8 months old and only 34lbs. I'm a bit worried about her size. Her vet said she's just a small one. Just curious about other weights. 

Thanks!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Lithiya said:


> Hey everyone! I was wondering some of the weights of the female Goldens. Allie was the girl runt in the litter. She's not 8 months old and only 34lbs. I'm a bit worried about her size. Her vet said she's just a small one. Just curious about other weights.
> 
> Thanks!


34 is a little low. the average weight for 8 month female pup is about 50lbs. How tall is Allie?
Here is the Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts for your reference.
Our 8 months boy weighed 64lbs


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Lithiya said:


> Hey everyone! I was wondering some of the weights of the female Goldens. Allie was the girl runt in the litter. She's not 8 months old and only 34lbs. I'm a bit worried about her size. Her vet said she's just a small one. Just curious about other weights.
> 
> Thanks!


Our 8 month old Delilah is just over 50lbs and she was also the girl runt in the litter. She weighed 35lbs at about 4mos and our vet said she was too skinny back then, and recommended us to increase feeding or try a different food; he suggested Nutro Natural Choice. Not sure if that's what helped, but she is now filled in.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia graduated from Advanced Basic obedience class last night.
Since she is going through her teenage stage, I am going to repeat it. :doh:


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Photo from the weekend:


----------



## Pristinepetals (Jun 19, 2011)

Penny just came into season this week :S 3 weeks of solitary is going to feel like a loooooong time.


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Delilah weighed in at the vet this morning at *62.8 lbs* (8m, 3w old).

How are the other May 2011 goldens doing in weight?


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

We figure Moose is between 70-80 pounds. He was last weighed at 5 months and was 65 pounds. He's not fat, he's just a big boy.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar is 2 days shy of 9 months and weighted 67 lbs. You can check his picture a week ago in thread


----------



## Stephanie Anne (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is Remy at 8 months 2 weeks. She weighed in today at 60lbs.


----------



## Pristinepetals (Jun 19, 2011)

Penny is nine months old today and weighs of about 55 pounds


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

It's official. I have the smallest one here. The vets think she might be mixed with something else. Possibly collie or a small lab. she weighed in at 34lbs. They said she's perfectly healthy though. Here's a few pictures from today. What do you think? 

this second pictures look very similar to allie. she looks like a golden retriever to me but just a mini one. sorry i'm just a bit concerned because i have papers for her. could she just be that mistake puppy? haha

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/beago.htm


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

Could she be a mini golden retriever? i just found pictures and she looks just like the ones in the pictures. 
Miniature Golden Retriever Information and Pictures, Miniature Golden Retrievers


----------



## GoldenBoxer (Aug 31, 2011)

Lithiya said:


> Could she be a mini golden retriever? i just found pictures and she looks just like the ones in the pictures.
> Miniature Golden Retriever Information and Pictures, Miniature Golden Retrievers


Interesting... Looks that way. When you got her, were you able to see her parents? Did either of them look small or mixed? Big or Small though, I'm sure Allie is a great dog!


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia was born on May 12 and weighs 62#


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

Brewster was born on May 5th (cinco de mayo!) and is about 63lbs. now. He spurted up to 55lbs. rather quickly but stayed that weight for almost two months. We thought he might be a little fellow but I think he's in the middle of another growth spurt. We love him, but he is a handful. Think we need to get him some training!


----------



## brenski (Jun 14, 2011)

*Chase*

Here are a few of Chase. These were taken a few days ago. He will be 10 months tomorrow. I'm not sure what he weights, but we go to the vet on Friday and will find out then.


----------



## Cali'sMom (Aug 17, 2011)

Cali is about 55 pounds


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy birthday to all the golden babies for this month  Molly is 1 today! I can't believe how quickly the time has gone. We've had a wet miserable day weather-wise but we managed a walk this morning and spoilt her with a new toy and some yummy ostrich jerkey strips  I've enjoyed looking back through the recent posts in this thread and seeing all the photos. All the pups have grown into beautiful looking goldens. Molly says happy birthday to all the pups and sends them a big sloppy kiss


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, how did my post above end up in this thread? I'm sure I replied to the March 2011 thread! I can't see how to delete or move it, maybe a moderator can do that for me please?


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's some updated pictures of our little pig Althea. She's still a wee one. We haven't weighed her in awhile, but we think she's only about 45 lbs. She's the bestest little hugger-bear ever!


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, loving all the posts/pictures. Oatmeal was born May 7th, 2011; can't believe he's almost a year old already...they grow up too quickly! Hope you guys enjoys some pics of him!


----------



## Lithiya (Aug 28, 2011)

Happy Birthdayy puppiess! Here's an updated picture of my baby Allie. and to the reply no I did not see any parents on site. just a younger brother they were keeping. they assured me the parents were full blooded plus she came with papers. I dont know. just a small dog for some reason.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Maximus was born on 6th May 2011 and now he is 1 year old


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar turned 1 year old on May 10th. The pictures from his birthday celebration can be seen here


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

*Brewster's Birthday*

Our pup is a cinco de mayo birthday boy. He seems so happy to be entertaining us on his birthday!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Madison is a Yr Old*

Madison turned 1 on May 11th.. My baby isn't a baby anymore.. I made a little picture morph of her baby photo to her yr old photo.. She is so gorgeous.. I just love my girl.. She is the best dog in the world.. 
She doesn't leave the yard, so I no longer need to have her on a chain.. Now if her brother was the same I could get rid of all the chains.. lol










And just her now pic..










I'm a happy Mommy!!! My Goldens have brought me such joy & love, that I've never felt with any of my other dogs growing up.. :--crazy_love:


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday to all the may puppies!! Moose turnes 1 on sunday.. he may not be a baby anymore, but I'm sure he sometimes thinks he is still that size!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 30, 2011)

*Barking and biting*

Hi everyone. Happy birthday to all the May pups! I wanted to ask the group a question to see if anyone is having similiar situations as I am. My dog Brewster is the sweetest, most outgoing dog I've ever seen, but sometimes he snaps at my wife and me. He'll start barking and trying to bite us. I try to claim dominance over him (not too aggressively) but it only escalates him. His tail is usually wagging so I don't think he is being aggressive but I'm not sure how to handle him when he gets like this. He gets walked four times a day so I'm not sure he has a lot of extra energy (which could be one reason). He went to puppy school when he was younger which helped him a little bit. My wife thinks he gets mad at us because we're at work during the day and have a dog walker come twice during that time to walk/play with him. Any responses would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Brewster said:


> ...


Goldens are in general very "mouthy" type of the dogs, so you'll have to understand why he snaps you - whether he wants to hold your hand in excitement, to share his mood, to take your attention, to invite you to play or it's an aggressive/defensive bite. Barking and tail wagging are indications of his non aggressiveness, so I think your attempts to claim the dominance will confuse him and have the totally opposite effect, as you said will only escalate his hyper. 
Oscar nips my cheek when I got home after work - it's his way to show how happy he's to see me. He's sometimes bites my arms after the long and successful retrieve - he's excited and proud of himself and wants to share it with me. I probably can list many other situations when he "bites" me, but his bites are very gentle and have never broke my skin even once (alright, sometimes I got bruises). I don't mind him to bite me like that , but when he's getting rough, I am usually take down on my knee and in very soft and calm voice tell him not to bite hard. It works all the time. When he was much younger, he was getting those biting the leash/arms moments during the walk. I usually pulled the treats from my pocket and gave him a *heel *command, he stopped biting right away and followed me. The rule of the thumb is to reward your dog when he demonstrates a behavior you like and ignore any unwanted behavior. Of course your dog should know the meaning of "*No*", but once again rather than saying *No* all the time, tell him to do something good, so he can receive your *Yes*. Shortly he will do all the *Yes *things to please you. Good luck.


----------



## Google2011 (May 27, 2013)

Our Google, is two tomorrow (May 30, 2011). He's been in our lives just a month now, as my son's Autism Service Dog, but can't imagine life without him already!


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

We got my Reese in August 2011 and she was born May 25th 2011 from a breeder in Northern Nevada. Wondering if there is anyone on here that might be from the same litter? 

This is Reese now 2!


----------



## fletchermrs (Jul 20, 2013)

Quartz was born May 26th 2011 !!


----------

